# Endlich - die Preview des orange 2006!



## crazy-spy (29. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute die Ehre, Euch die aktuellste Neuigkeit direkt von der Front zu überbringen. Wie schon oft erwähnt und versprochen, folgt für 2006 eine überarbeitete Version des beliebten orange. Mittlerweile sollte jedem dieser Rahmen ein Begriff sein, so dass man dazu eigentlich gar nicht so viele Worte finden muss, es spricht alles für sich. 
Wir sind dem Grundkonzept treu geblieben und haben uns die Punkte vorgenommen, welche beanstandet wurden und uns auch selber ein Dorn im Auge waren. So glänzt die Version 2006 mit folgenden grundlegenden Änderungen, gepaart mit den bewährten Facts:

*- Der orange 2006 ist endlich in 2 Größen erhältlich
- Die Zugverlegung befindet sich auf Unterseite des Oberrohres
- neues Front-Gusset-Design
- Höherwertige Schrauben
- Stärkere Ausfallenden und Adaptersysteme
- Das Adaptersystem ist nun Stufenlos verschiebbar mit integriertem Kettenspannsystem
- Auswahl zwischen 10mm oder 14mm Adapter möglich
- 3 Jahre limitierte Garantie
- Sehr kurze Kettenstrebe (380mm  405mm) für extreme Wendigkeit
- 24" oder 26" fahrbar
- maximale Reifenbreite: 2.7" (Maxxis)
- Wunschfarben (auch FlipFlop) gegen geringen Aufpreis möglich!*


Der Rahmen ist schon ab dem 15.10.2005 für Euch zu einem Preis von 419 (Standartfarbe schwarz) erhältlich!!! Ihr könnt Euch die Rahmen jetzt schon vorbestellen, da es für 2005 noch eine geringe Stückzahl gibt. Also sichert Euch Euren agent!bikes orange 2006!

Die Bilder sprechen für sich!!!
Schaut sie euch an und ergötzt euch an dem schönen Anblick von feinstem Aluminium in einer feinen Kreation....

Liebe Grüsse,
Basti


----------



## Sir Jumpalot (29. September 2005)

Aber Hallo!
Na das sieht ja lecker aus! Ich warte zwar auf das agent!bikes Fully, aber wenn ich noch kein Street Hardtail hätte, wär das orange meins!  
Lohnenswert sag ich euch!
*saber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (29. September 2005)

schickes teil


----------



## Son (29. September 2005)

Sieht echt hammer aus! 
Kannst du noch was genaueres über die beiden Größen sagen (Oberrohrlänge, Sattelrohr)?


----------



## crazy-spy (29. September 2005)

Hallo,

klar kann ich, mache ich sogar 

Also Rahmenhöhe ist bei beiden 305mm, das Oberrohr 535mm bzw. 555mm ca, effektiv gemessen.

LG
Basti


----------



## Son (29. September 2005)

Hört sich gut an. Wie sieht`s mit dem Gewicht aus?


----------



## Mr.T (29. September 2005)

Supi!
Und ich wünsche mir noch solche Kettenspanner für das Smith in 10mm und 14mm.


----------



## crazy-spy (29. September 2005)

Hallo,

tut sich zum "alten" nicht viel: 2,7 Kg.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Jeru (29. September 2005)

gibt´s den orange 06  auch mit euro bb ??  schickes teil


----------



## crazy-spy (29. September 2005)

Killakalle schrieb:
			
		

> gibt´s den orange 06  auch mit euro bb ??  schickes teil



Hallo,

leider nein, nachwievor nur mit BMX BB, gibt aber von agent!bikes passende Adapterschalen 

Gruss,
Basti


----------



## aurelio (29. September 2005)

Sieht fein aus, auch wenn Alu net mein Fall iss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockbar (29. September 2005)

man ey der marc ey und agent!bikes und natürlich basti den ich total vergessen habe in meiner eile ey...ihr seid einfach die besten


----------



## Pesling (29. September 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht fein aus, auch wenn Alu net mein Fall iss



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. September 2005)

subba


----------



## Xiao (29. September 2005)

oh man ein traum aus alu 

super geil . dickes lob an marc und crew !!


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. September 2005)

Hut ab vor dem neuen Rahmen, Argent! ist sowie so ganz oben auf meiner sympathie Liste, der Rahmen gefällt mir wirklich, doch Schrift sagt mir nicht so zu und das Gusset!


----------



## Guru (29. September 2005)

Naja, die Schrift musste ja net draufmachen und die pervers großen Gussets gehören nun mal zum orange!


Im Endeffekt scheint alles behoben, was mich stört am aktuellen Orange, wenn jetzt noch der Lack bessere Quali hat.... alles bestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (29. September 2005)

Hört man schon mal sehr gerne, dass der Rahmen gefällt!! 

Sorry, sind noch die alten Decals drauf, wird die neuen ab Montag geben!

Greets,



Marc


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2005)

Hi,super Rahmen,gut das ich mir schon einen bestellt habe!            Welche Größe haben die Schrauben im Adapter(die kurzen und auch die langen Spannschrauben)? Wäre nett,wenn ihr mir das mitteilen könntet,möchte mir nämlich im Vorfeld schon welche aus VA besorgen.Danke!


----------



## nosh (1. Oktober 2005)

der ist echt mal der hammer, der adapter sieht extrem geil aus.
freu mich schon den bald in echt zusehen


----------



## Berti (2. Oktober 2005)

öhm, der ist schon schick, ja!
aber der andere kleine da du weißt schon gefällt mir bessaaaaaa


----------



## Misanthrop (2. Oktober 2005)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, der ist schon schick, ja!
> aber der andere kleine da du weißt schon gefällt mir bessaaaaaa



Dem schließ ich mich mal, der andere da.
Der wird nen feines Teil, auch wenn Alu, aber wird fein


----------



## Bikefritzel (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Ihr werdet mich hauen aber ich bin tapfer:

Kann man den auch mit Schaltung fahren?

gibt es auch nen neuen Smith und kann man an dem schaltung fahren?

danke
Uli


----------



## Misanthrop (6. Oktober 2005)

Bikefritzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Kann man den auch mit Schaltung fahren?
> 
> ...



Ja kann man.

Nein bisher wurde noch nichts zum neuen Smith gesagt.
Ja kann man.


----------



## KapitanKaktus (6. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin!

Ja, den Orange kannst du mit Schaltung fahren!
Es wird noch 2 neue Rahmen für 06 von uns geben, News dazu in Kürze.
Einen neuen Smith wird es jedenfalls bis  07/2006 nicht geben.....danach:
Wer weiß, wer weiß 

Greets,



Marc


----------



## psycco (11. Oktober 2005)

hey marc ich glaub ich muss dich ma wieder in icq belästigen   sag den gleichen lack wie ich jetzt hab den gibts noch oda?! (also flipflop)

boah bin so hin und hergerissen, aber den steuersatz hol ich mir bestimmt *hrhr*

so geil ey.


----------



## Biker8999 (11. Oktober 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> tut sich zum "alten" nicht viel: 2,7 Kg.
> 
> ...


Wieviel kostet die Flip Flop lackierung extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycco (12. Oktober 2005)

kann nur von mir sprechen: 50 euro


----------



## prider (17. Oktober 2005)

geht da nen schaltwerk ran und welche naben


----------



## Molox (17. Oktober 2005)

prider schrieb:
			
		

> geht da nen schaltwerk ran und welche naben




schaltwerk ja
naben = 10 mm und 135 mm einbaubreite


----------



## prider (17. Oktober 2005)

dankö


----------



## Molox (18. Oktober 2005)

prider schrieb:
			
		

> dankö




"Auswahl zwischen 10mm oder 14mm Adapter möglich "
also es gehen auch 14 mm naben


----------



## Biker8999 (18. Oktober 2005)

Tut sich eigentlich zur Symetrie vom neuen zum alten was


----------



## CDRacer (18. Oktober 2005)

Biker8999 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut sich eigentlich zur Symetrie vom neuen zum alten was


Die meisten Rahmen sollten symmetrisch sein, Ausnahme sind die Kettenstreben an machen Fullyrahmen   
Geometrie, ich unterstelle mal, dass du das meinst, bleibt meinem Wissen nach gleich, allerdings gibt es jetzt wie beim Smith auch 2 Größen, bei denen die Oberrohrlänge varriert. 535 mm müsst der kurze und 555 mm der lange haben. Beides parallel zum Oberrohr gemessen.


----------



## prider (18. Oktober 2005)

also noch nen paar fragen
kommen beide adapter für die nabe mit 10 und 14mm
und kann ichmit dem orange auch drops und so nehmen z.b. bikepark  

danke


----------



## crazy-spy (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich gehe davon aus, dass wir serienmässig beide Adapter mitliefern, genaues dazu aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.

Zum Thema Droppen:
Klar kannst du damit auch droppen. Sauberes fahren natürlich vorrausgesetzt... 

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (19. Oktober 2005)

warum sollte man nicht droppen können ? 

mit dem kann man fast alles


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Oktober 2005)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem kann man fast alles



Verrate doch nicht, dass man damit nur fast alles machen kann...   
Okay, ich gebs ja zu, Kaffee und Tee kochen kann er leider noch nicht...



ne schmarrn, es ist, auch wenn er eine Streetgeometrie ist, ein echtes Allroundtalent. Ich fahre damit selber ab und an im Bikepark, trotz der Kürze fliegt das Ding auf dem Freecross o.ä. nur smooth.... also keinerlei Einschränkungen in der Hinsicht!

Grüssele


----------



## Xiao (19. Oktober 2005)

naja für parkfahren hmmm 

glaub da eignen sich die 24 " mit motos rein null 

hey aber das mim kaffee und tee kochen mei glaub es is lernfähig *g*


----------



## Biker8999 (19. Oktober 2005)

Wann bekommt man den Rahmen wenn man ihn Vorbestellt hat?????????


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Oktober 2005)

Biker8999 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bekommt man den Rahmen wenn man ihn Vorbestellt hat?????????



Hallo,

sobald die Produktion fertig gestellt ist. Dieser Zeitpunnkt sollte in kürzester Zeit eintreffen. Genauer Termin wird noch veröffentlicht!!

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Biker8999 (20. Oktober 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sobald die Produktion fertig gestellt ist. Dieser Zeitpunnkt sollte in kürzester Zeit eintreffen. Genauer Termin wird noch veröffentlicht!!
> 
> ...



Danke!! sagt mir dann bescheid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (20. Oktober 2005)

Es kommt drauf an, was für einer vorbestellt wurde!
Mittlerweile haben/hatten wir eine gaaanz kleine Anzahl an Rahmen hier.
Allerdings wurden mit denen nur ein paar flat-black- und Sonderfarbenvorbestellungen abgedeckt........weiße sowie weitere wird es vsl. erst Mitte November geben, allerdings wurden schon einige Vorbestellungen abgedeckt!
Bei Fragen.......fragt 

Schöne Grüße,



Marc
AGENT!BIKES


----------



## crazy-spy (20. Oktober 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehe davon aus, dass wir serienmässig beide Adapter mitliefern, genaues dazu aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.



Hallo,

ich möchte dieses jetzt genau klar stellen.
Mitgeliefert wird entweder oder. Wenn beide für eventualitäten benötigt werden, kostet es einen geringen Aufpreis mehr. 

LG
Basti


----------



## Biker8999 (21. Oktober 2005)

Ist das die kleine oder die große Größe auf den Fotos vom Orange V2


----------



## crazy-spy (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

der eine klein, der andere gross 

Grüsse,
Basti


----------



## Biker8999 (22. Oktober 2005)

Ist der schwarze klein oder groß???


----------



## Biker8999 (22. Oktober 2005)

Unmd kann man denRahmen auch mit normaler Schnellspannachse fahren


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Oktober 2005)

Biker8999 schrieb:
			
		

> Unmd kann man denRahmen auch mit normaler Schnellspannachse fahren


Ja,denRahmen kann man mit normalen Schnellspannachsen fahren!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Oktober 2005)

Habe heute meinen neuen Orange-Rahmen bekommen.Ist echt der Hammer Leute!! Sobald ich das bike aufgebaut habe werden Fotos gemacht. 
Die Jungs von agent!bikes waren super zuverlässig,nur zu empfehlen....


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute meinen neuen Orange-Rahmen bekommen.Ist echt der Hammer Leute!! Sobald ich das bike aufgebaut habe werden Fotos gemacht.
> Die Jungs von agent!bikes waren super zuverlässig,nur zu empfehlen....



Hallo,

ja, wir bitten drum 
Und danke für das Lob!

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Oktober 2005)

Mein neuer Orange-Rahmen!

Laufradsatz ist leider noch nicht fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (30. Oktober 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer Orange-Rahmen!
> 
> Laufradsatz ist leider noch nicht fertig.



gefällt mir   

Was machst du jetzt eigentlich mit 2 Orange? ^^


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Oktober 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir
> 
> Was machst du jetzt eigentlich mit 2 Orange? ^^


Hatte so gedacht,eins mit Schaltung und eins mit Single-Speed kommt nicht schlecht!(der neue Rahmen ist echt super geeignet für single-speed,wegen der neuen Kettenspanneinrichtung)


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2005)

Meister-Dieter seinz  
foto bei mich


----------



## Guru (7. November 2005)

Juhu, noch einer, der orange als Farbe auch mag am orange


----------



## Rayndeor (26. November 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> klar kann ich, mache ich sogar
> 
> ...



moin moin, ich weiß der Thread is n bissl verstaubt, aber was ich da auf der neuen Site gelesen hab, macht mich stutzig,
da steht zum neuen Orange:
TT S/M (hor.):  	555mm
TT M/L (hor.):  	578mm

ich weiß nich genau was ich davon halten soll, drum bitte ich um Aufklärung.  

Ps: das ding ist einfach, dass meine Teile morgen abgeschickt werden sollen und es unschön wär, wenn ich erfahren würde, dass mein Rahmen 578mm statt der mir vorher genannten 555mm OR Länge hätte.
(Frage ist in keinster weiße beleidigend oder ähnliches zu verstehen)


----------



## CDRacer (26. November 2005)

Also, das ist ganz einfach, die Oberrohrlängen, die der Herr crazy-spy da angegeben hat, sind die, die parallel zum OR gemessen wurden. So geben sie auch fast alle anderen Firmen an. Aber die reelle oder horizontale Oberrohr-Länge ist ja nicht dieselbe und der Einfachheit halber gibt Agent! Bikes diese auch an. Das heißt, dein Rahmen hat ein 555 mm Oberrohr parallel gemessen und wenn du horizontal vom Steuerrohr bis zur Verlängerung des Sitzrohrs misst, kommst du auf 578 mm.

Alles Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## crazy-spy (26. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

da hat der Chris genau recht.


Gruss
Basti


----------



## Rayndeor (26. November 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das ist ganz einfach, die Oberrohrlängen, die der Herr crazy-spy da angegeben hat, sind die, die parallel zum OR gemessen wurden. So geben sie auch fast alle anderen Firmen an. Aber die reelle oder horizontale Oberrohr-Länge ist ja nicht dieselbe und der Einfachheit halber gibt Agent! Bikes diese auch an. Das heißt, dein Rahmen hat ein 555 mm Oberrohr parallel gemessen und wenn du horizontal vom Steuerrohr bis zur Verlängerung des Sitzrohrs misst, kommst du auf 578 mm.
> 
> Alles Klarheiten beseitigt?


ich bin beruhigt und freue mich auf die Ankunft meiner Teile, ich danke euch für die sachliche Antwort.


----------

